# New Park in Mississippi



## Babybrute86

I heard a few rumors that there is going to be a big atv park opening in Byram, MS. soon. Anyone know if this is true or not?


----------



## bruterider27

Idk I wish tho


----------



## Babybrute86

It would be better than driving to Copiah Creek.


----------



## Stogi

I've heard the same from a few people. They say it's going to be off of Elton rd. somewhere and will be opening next year sometime.


----------



## Babybrute86

that would be awesome. I heard it was going to be around 1000 acres to ride. Yall go ride anywhere besides CC? I am going to make my first trip to Red Creek in Wiggins on Dec 11th if yall wanna ride with us.


----------



## bruterider27

Rocks bottom


----------



## Babybrute86

where is that?


----------



## bruterider27

Forest bought a hour or so from me bought 45 for you probably


----------



## DjScrimm

Rocks is very legit. Red Creek is also legit as well. RC got the cabins and what not, so it's got a different feel. Our groups taken a liking to RC over the years.


----------



## Polaris425

bruterider27 said:


> Forest bought a hour or so from me bought 45 for you probably


Brandon is pretty close to forrest, would only be like 20 minutes 30 max. I would guess.

There are 3 parks in central Ms. CCC, Timberlane, and Rocks. Rocks is probably where I would go first, then CCC.


----------



## Babybrute86

Is Rocks open year round or seasonal like CCC?


----------



## Polaris425

Depends... it just changed hands, new management. So I'm not sure if he plans on being open year round or not... They have a facebook page... 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001546122074


----------



## bruterider27

They said it is but they said they would post when there open


----------



## MS Mud Militia

RC is where we ride. If you have a group they rent the cabins for like $225/ night and it sleeps 10-12 peeps. Covered parking under the cabin for repair time. It is great. We ride there bout 2 times a month. Open year round.


----------



## poporunner50

anybody herd anything new about the park? if or when its going to open.?


----------



## Stogi

poporunner50 said:


> anybody herd anything new about the park? if or when its going to open.?



I've been asking around and can't get a opening date from a "reliable" source, so don't quote me, But most people are saying around March.


----------



## bruterider27

That would be sweet


----------



## poporunner50

Cool. Thanks man.


----------



## brute21

Heard the same thing about elton road. it is somebodys deer camp and they have a ton of land. The owner is probably going to do it because of the high demand around the jackson area and we have a ton of new riders. Only downfall about this will be how much he charges... I have heard they will charge around 30 bucks to get in so I dont know.


----------



## bruterider27

I'll save that in gas won't bother me Haha


----------



## brute21

thats what I said too plus If I get too drunk I can call the wife to come pick me up and I can come back the next day and pick the truck up.


----------



## poporunner50

anybody herd any more details?


----------



## Stogi

Yep.... looks like it's for real.... http://www.msoffroad.com/index.php


----------



## bruterider27

Can't wait for this to open haha save some gas


----------



## Polaris425

Cool.


_"Saturday, May 28, 2011 - Grand Opening! Come listen to the band while you eat free barbecue! (While supplies last! So come early!) After that, take off riding down some of the best trails you've ever seen! Check back often for more details!"_


----------



## brute21

you coming over? Should be a pretty nice place to ride. Its about time somebody did this. I just hope it last and the only way it will is if people are respectful and pick up there trash.


----------



## Polaris425

Nah I wont be there... I cant afford to travel to ride anymore. Buying a house last year pretty much put an end to all my fun 'wheelin trips.


----------



## brute21

I heard that. I am in the same boat, got married last year now she is wanting a baby I guess it's time to grow up now. We ride once a month now but hopefully more now that this place is close by.


----------



## jsmith

i should be there for the grand opening and few buddies too!


----------

